
Read a VC’s Process from Start-To-Finish (CRV Invests in Sudden Coffee) - rafaelc
https://medium.com/@CharlesRiverVentures/crv-invests-in-sudden-coffee-read-a-vcs-process-from-start-to-finish-bc4fe07bf129#.2pl380j98
======
rafaelc
I'm sticking around for the next hour and happy to answer questions related to
the investment/decision making process for a venture capitalist (or from the
perspective of an angel investor or founder CEO, which I've also been)

